# AMD: Dank Konsolen-Deals wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen, 20-nm-Fertigung eingeleitet



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD: Dank Konsolen-Deals wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen, 20-nm-Fertigung eingeleitet*

					Nach dem Börsenschluss am gestrigen Abend hat Chip-Hersteller AMD seine Verkaufszahlen für das dritte Quartal in diesem Jahr veröffentlicht, die erstmals die Grafiklösungen der Next-Gen-Konsolen beinhalten. Der insgesamte Nettogewinn des Unternehmens beträgt 48 Millionen US-Dollar bei einem Umsatz von 1,461 Milliarden US-Dollar.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD: Dank Konsolen-Deals wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen, 20-nm-Fertigung eingeleitet*


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Na immerhin. Aber leider nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein wenn man sich die Verluste der Vorjahre ansieht.


----------



## Ion (18. Oktober 2013)

Wow

Und die News wurde sogar von Mark _Mantel_  geschrieben, passt 
Na wer merkt es?

Mich freuts für AMD  Endlich tragen all die neuen Dinge die sie eben machen Früchte. AMD hat es auf jeden Fall verdient. Weiter so!


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Mich freuts für AMD  Endlich tragen all die neuen Dinge die sie eben machen Früchte. AMD hat es auf jeden Fall verdient. Weiter so!


 
Mich würde es auch freuen aber eine Schwalbe macht (gerade bei AMD) noch keinen Sommer. Das schwankt bei AMD ziemlich stark:

2/11 	1.574 Mio.	61 Mio.
3/11 	1.690 Mio.	97 Mio.
4/11	1.690 Mio.	-177 Mio.
1/12 	1.590 Mio.	-590 Mio.
2/12 	1.410 Mio.	37 Mio.
3/12	1.270 Mio.	-157 Mio.
4/12 	1.160 Mio.	-473 Mio.
1/13 	1.088 Mio.	-146 Mio.
2/13	1.161 Mio.	-20 Mio.
3/13	1.461 Mio.	48 Mio.

Quelle: AMD verdient wieder Geld | heise online

Und die ganzen Verluste, die bislang angehäuft wurden, möchten ja wenn möglich auch mal wieder reingeholt werden bevor man wirklich in den schwarzen Zahlen ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. Oktober 2013)

Das wird z.B. relativiert weil dort der Verkauf des Forschungszentrum in Singapore noch dabei ist und wenn man sich die Zahlen bei Heise anguckt sieht es halt immer noch nicht rosig aus. 79 Millionen Gewinn bei 96% Umsatz  ?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Oktober 2013)

Mark Mantel lüftet den _Mantle_ des Schweigens über AMDs Zahlen.
Finds toll, dass es AMD wieder finanziell besser geht und sich die Strategie offensichtlich ausgezahlt hat, trotz aller Schwarzseher, die schon den Sarg bereithielten. Gut für AMD, die Mitarbeiter und für uns, die Kunden. Vlt. gibts jetzt dann endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Konkurenz in für uns relevanten Bereichen, auch wenn diese Zahlen natürlich noch lange nicht einen dauerhaften Aufwärtstrend markieren. Nächstes Jahr sehen wir weiter.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Gewinn lassen sich aber immer noch keine großen Investitionen tätigen, die nötig wären, um zu Intel ein wenig aufzuschließen. Vielleicht reicht es ja immerhin, um den Abstand zu halten.
So oder so aber gut zu sehen, das es AMD wieder etwas besser geht, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und auch wenn AMDs Produkte nur beschränkt zu Intel konkurrenzfähig sind, so hat man als Kunde imemrhin noch die Wahl und muß sich nicht von einem Monopolisten abspeisen lassen.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Oktober 2013)

> Dank Konsolen-Deals


  die werden auf jeden fall ihr teil bei getragen haben aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht nur der verdienst der Deals, AMD´s HD7000 Gen war klasse und die APU´s werden auch immer mehr gefragt und zu guter Letzt das gesund schrumpfen zeigt auch Auswirkungen bleibt nur zu hoffen das es auf längere sich weiter so gut läuft


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Oktober 2013)

Sehe das auch positiv, ein Aufwärtstrend ist zu sehen, nun muss man schauen wie sich das weitere Geschäft entwickelt. 

Am besten wäre es wenn noch 1-2 weiter Firmen wieder ins Graka Geschäft einsteigen würden bzw sich wieder der Gaming Sparte zuwenden würden. (Matrox, S3 und 3dfx z.B.  ... ja ich weiß, die Rechte an 3dfx wurde verkauft .... ) Konkurenz belebt halt das Geschäft....


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewinn lassen sich aber immer noch keine großen Investitionen tätigen, die nötig wären, um zu Intel ein wenig aufzuschließen. Vielleicht reicht es ja immerhin, um den Abstand zu halten.
> So oder so aber gut zu sehen, das es AMD wieder etwas besser geht, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und auch wenn AMDs Produkte nur beschränkt zu Intel konkurrenzfähig sind, so hat man als Kunde imemrhin noch die Wahl und muß sich nicht von einem Monopolisten abspeisen lassen.


 steamroller ist dir entgangen?


----------



## Nuallan (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> steamroller ist dir entgangen?


 
Hm, Steamroller ist schon draussen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> steamroller ist dir entgangen?


 
Erzähl mehr


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

wo hab ich das behauptet?
die leute hier behaupten das AMD nix weiter bringt, aber man irnoriert auch immer das erst ein großes update der architektur kommt.

an der entwicklung liegt es nicht, das problem war GF mit der 32nm fertigung die man nicht zum laufen gebracht hat.


----------



## Nuallan (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> aber man irnoriert auch immer das erst ein großes update der architektur kommt.


 
Erzählen kann AMD viel, das haben sie auch vor dem Bulli.. Solange ich die Leistung (und Leistungsaufnahme) von Steamroller nicht sehe bleibt AMD weit, weit hinter Intel.


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Erzählen kann AMD viel, das haben sie auch vor dem Bulli..


 nein, haben sie nicht!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Oktober 2013)

Reicht nicht der Gewinn, ist in meinen Augen zu wenig, da muss schon mehr kommen


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

gut das es für AMD ziemlich egal ist was du dir einbildest^^

der gewinn wird wohl noch steigen wenn man 2014 kaveri und dessen server-ableger in den markt bringt.
die ARM-SoCs kommen auch erst, genauso wie jaguar für microserver.


----------



## malajo (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> wo hab ich das behauptet?
> die leute hier behaupten das AMD nix weiter bringt, aber man irnoriert auch immer das erst ein großes update der architektur kommt.
> 
> an der entwicklung liegt es nicht, das problem war GF mit der 32nm fertigung die man nicht zum laufen gebracht hat.


 
Der 32nm Prozess kam von IBM und funktionierte nicht, daher musste er umentwickelt werden. Der Llano war designmäßig eine Krücke und sehr schwer zu produzieren (meines Wissens viel zu wenige renundante Via's)


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

der prozess ist keine eigenentwicklung von IBM, für AMD sind nur die probleme die GF damit hatte relevant.
alles andere sind nur vermutungen von dir, also wertlos.


----------



## Laggy.NET (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es trotzdem erstaunlich, wie konkurrenzfähig AMD trotz der hohen Verluste und fehlenden Investitionen ist. Würde AMD so viel Geld wie z.B. Intel zur Verfügung haben, würde AMD nVidia und Intel ganz schön alt aussehen lassen. Unter solchen Umständen so gute Produkte anbieten... AMD muss definitiv ein paar sehr fähige Leute haben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem erstaunlich, wie konkurrenzfähig AMD trotz der hohen Verluste und fehlenden Investitionen ist. Würde AMD so viel Geld wie z.B. Intel zur Verfügung haben, würde AMD nVidia und Intel ganz schön alt aussehen lassen. Unter solchen Umständen so gute Produkte anbieten... AMD muss definitiv ein paar sehr fähige Leute haben.


 
Würde AMD eine APU in 22nm bringen könnte Intels IGP noch nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> gut das es für AMD ziemlich egal ist was du dir einbildest^^
> 
> der gewinn wird wohl noch steigen wenn man 2014 kaveri und dessen server-ableger in den markt bringt.
> die ARM-SoCs kommen auch erst, genauso wie jaguar für microserver.


 
Und was Du hier schreibst ist auch nur Einbildung oder um es freundlich zu formulieren: Mutmaßung 

Oder weißt Du mehr als der Rest der Welt?


----------



## Deimos (18. Oktober 2013)

Die GPU-Sparte schaut gut aus, aber heftig, dass AMD im Mobile-Bereich weiter verliert.

Interessant auch der Vermerk: "Professional Graphics revenue reached record high" sowie der höhere Absatz im Desktop (!) Bereich - lag sicher am Centurion .

Quelle (CFO Commentary): http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjA2NTkwfENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Das wird z.B. relativiert weil dort der Verkauf des Forschungszentrum in Singapore noch dabei ist und wenn man sich die Zahlen bei Heise anguckt sieht es halt immer noch nicht rosig aus. 79 Millionen Gewinn bei 96% Umsatz  ?


Ich bezweifle, dass der Verkauf des Forschungszentrums operativ wirksam ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> steamroller ist dir entgangen?


 Ich brauch darauf nicht mehr zu antworten, oder?


Nuallan schrieb:


> Hm, Steamroller ist schon draussen? Hab ich was verpasst?





keinnick schrieb:


> Erzähl mehr


 Danke, Ihr schreibt, was ich mir gedacht habe 



Elkinator schrieb:


> wo hab ich das behauptet?


Ganz einfach


Elkinator schrieb:


> steamroller ist dir entgangen?


liest sich so.



> die  leute hier behaupten das AMD nix weiter bringt, aber man irnoriert auch  immer das erst ein großes update der architektur kommt.


 Bitte keine Verallgemeinerung!
Ich habe nie behauptet, das AMD _nichts_  (korrekte Schreibweise) weiter bringt, ich habe nur behauptet, das der  Gewinn nicht reicht, um einen großen Sprung nach vorne zu machen, indem  man zum Beispiel ordentlich in die Entwicklung investiert.
Außerdem ist Steamroller keine großes Update. Eher ein mäßiges.




Nuallan schrieb:


> Erzählen  kann AMD viel, das haben sie auch vor dem Bulli.. Solange ich die  Leistung (und Leistungsaufnahme) von Steamroller nicht sehe bleibt AMD  weit, weit hinter Intel.


 Genau das ist der Punkt.



Elkinator schrieb:


> nein, haben sie nicht!


 Doch haben sie. Bulldozer sollte *die* Architektur des zweiten Jahrzehnts des ersten Jahrhunderts des dritten Jahrtausends werden. Sinngemäß etwa. Die genaue Stelle finde ich nicht mehr.



Elkinator schrieb:


> der gewinn wird wohl noch steigen wenn man 2014 kaveri und dessen server-ableger in den markt bringt.
> die ARM-SoCs kommen auch erst, genauso wie jaguar für microserver.


 Oh, da hast Du aber auch wieder eine  verdammt gute Kristallkugel.
Warum  sollte mit Kaveri der Gewinn steigen? Richtig, Intel schläft ja und  bringt auch nichts neues raus. Und Kaveri ist so gut, so viel besser als  alles vorhandene, das jeder, auch jene, die sich gearde er Haswell  gekauft haben, unbedingt zugreifen muss. Genau wie beim Jaguar. 
Um es  deutlich zu machen: Potential zur Steigerung des Gewinns ist da, keine  Frage. Aber ob der Markt die neuen Produkte auch so annimmt? Ich wette  der Marktanteil zu Intel bei den CPUs bzw zu NVidia bei den GPUs wird  etwa gleich bleiben und damit auch der Gewinn, vielleicht 10 Millionen  mehr, vielleicht 10 Millionen weniger. Wenn es nicht wieder so einen  riesigen Ausrutscher ins Minus gibt...



keinnick schrieb:


> Und was Du hier schreibst ist auch nur Einbildung oder um es freundlich zu formulieren: Mutmaßung
> 
> Oder weißt Du mehr als der Rest der Welt?


 Ja, er tut so, denn seine Kristallkugel ist seiner Meinung nach so viel besser als unsere 



Threshold schrieb:


> Würde AMD eine APU in 22nm bringen könnte Intels IGP noch nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen.


 Naja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen, aber ja, Intels IGP würde nicht ganz so gut darstehen, wie aktuell.


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der Verkauf des Forschungszentrums operativ wirksam ist.



Warum? Das sollte doch genau so in die Quartalszahlen einfließen wie der ATI-Kauf oder der Vergleich mit Intel.


----------



## Balthar (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich wünsche AMD das dieser Positiv trend lange anhält


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen, aber ja, Intels IGP würde nicht ganz so gut darstehen, wie aktuell.


 
Ich schon. Stell dir mal Kaveri in 22nm vor. Das Teil wäre der Hammer und könnte sogar mittelmäßige Grafikkarten der letzen Generation angreifen.
Davon ist Intel noch meilenweit entfernt.
AMD hätte sogar Platz der APU eigenen RAM zu spendieren und sie so noch schneller zu machen.

Dass AMD nicht in der Lage ist entwicklungsmäßig mit Intel mithalten zu können steht ja außer Frage. Betrachte mal die beiden Unternehmen.
Das wäre so als wenn der kleine Tante Emma Laden mit der Metro Gruppe mithalten will. 
Aber AMD schafft es hier und da noch Nadelstiche zu setzen und das beeindruckt mich halt doch. Daher hoffe ich dass AMD es wieder etwas nach oben schafft und die CPU Performance verbessert und so die APUs noch attraktiver macht.


----------



## AMD (18. Oktober 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Die GPU-Sparte schaut gut aus, aber heftig, dass AMD im Mobile-Bereich weiter verliert.


 
Und das wundert dich? ^^
Ich habe vor 2 Monaten auch nach ein paar mobilen Lösungen geguckt und die von AMD waren sehr sehr bescheiden. Da führte an Intel eigentlich garkein Weg vorbei.
Die OEM's verbauen AMD APU's mit 25 Watt TDP in 17,3" Geräten - und teilweise gibts APU's mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Da sollte AMD strengere Vorschriften machen wie Intel aber dann nimmt wohl garkeiner mehr AMD Produkte im mobilen Bereich.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja. AMD will seine Books unbedingt mit extra AMD Grafikkarte verkaufen. Meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn der Sache denn die APU hat ja genug Leitung für ein Standard Notebook.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schon. Stell dir mal Kaveri in 22nm vor. Das Teil wäre der Hammer und könnte sogar mittelmäßige Grafikkarten der letzen Generation angreifen.
> Davon ist Intel noch meilenweit entfernt.
> AMD hätte sogar Platz der APU eigenen RAM zu spendieren und sie so noch schneller zu machen.
> 
> ...


 Hätte, wäre, könnte, wenn, falls...hübsche Gedankenspielchen, aber Wunschdenken bringt einen nicht weiter.
Ja, auch ich finde es beeindruckend, das AMD doch noch mithalten kann, obwohl größerer Fertigungsprozess und kleiner Entwicklungsabteilung.
Aber die Aussage "Würde AMD eine APU in 22nm bringen könnte Intels IGP noch nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen." ist einfach übertrieben.


----------



## Deimos (18. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum? Das sollte doch genau so in die Quartalszahlen einfließen wie der ATI-Kauf oder der Vergleich mit Intel.


Ich vermute mal, nicht in den beiden Sparten Computing und GVS.



AMD schrieb:


> Und das wundert dich? ^^


Wenn ich mir die Produktpaletten der hiesigen Hersteller anschaue ganz und gar nicht, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## dynastes (18. Oktober 2013)

Allerdings denke ich auch, dass AMD mit einer 22nm-APU einen riesigen Sprung erreichen könnte. Nicht nur wäre eine komplexere Grafikeinheit mit einer gewissen Menge an dediziertem Speicher möglich (und Speicherbandbreite ist es bekanntermaßen, die Richland und Trinity in besonderem Maße fehlt), auch wären eventuell mehr Module pro Prozessor möglich, womit dann Sechs- oder Achtkerner auf einer FM-Plattform landen könnten. Das wiederum würde die FM-Plattform weiter verbreiten, denn dann würde es sich auch lohnen diese zu kaufen, wenn man die integrierte Grafikeinheit nicht unmittelbar braucht.

Bedauerlicherweise ist man bei GF noch lange nicht so weit der 28nm-Zwischenschritt ist bei weitem nicht so effektiv wie es der Sprung auf 22nm wäre. 



Trotzdem: Gut zu sehen, dass AMD nicht noch mehr in die roten Zahlen abgerutscht ist. Ich frage mich, wie viele Rücklagen im Zweifel wohl noch zur Verfügung stünden ...


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage "Würde AMD eine APU in 22nm bringen könnte Intels IGP noch nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen." ist einfach übertrieben.


 
Finde ich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Man könnte es sich ausrechnen.

Und immer daran denken. Intel ist nur deswegen so groß geworden weil sie AMD klein gehalten haben.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht haben wir einfach verschiedene Ansichen von "Rücklichter zeigen" 
Für mich wäre das eine mehr als deutliche Deklassifizierung, so 10% der Perfomance oder so...


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

"Nicht mal Rücklichter" bedeuten für mich 50% mehr Performance.
Das halte ich für realistisch wenn die APU in 22nm vom Band liefe denn dann passen nun mal mehr Transistoren drauf.


----------



## zicco93 (18. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir einfach verschiedene Ansichen von "Rücklichter zeigen"
> Für mich wäre das eine mehr als deutliche Deklassifizierung, so 10% der Perfomance oder so...


 
Naja ich schätze mal, dass die 22nm Fertigung Platz schaffen würde für 128-384mb RAM der auf dem DIE sitzt und man entweder 1 weiteres Modul oder die IPC so steigern könnte, dass es (falls Intel die Preise so belassen würde) keinen Kaufgrund mehr für einen i3 bzw. Pentium geben würde, wenn man die 22nm im Griff hat, könnte man evtl. sogar die i5 Reihe angreifen.
Aber hätte, hätte Fahrradkette. Der Deal den Intel damals mit den Elektrogroßketten gemacht hat, der hat AMD das Genick gebrochen.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn AMD ein ähnliches Budget hätte wie Intel, oder sich VIA auch mal an ordentlichen Desktopprodukten versucht.
Denn wie Threshold schon sagte, es wirklich beeindruckend was AMD mit ihrem "mini" Budget auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## AnthraX (18. Oktober 2013)

Freue mich schon sehr für AMD. Noch mehr freut es mich, dass man allen Leuten, die schon den Grabplatz ausgesucht haben mal gezeigt hat das AMD noch sehr lebendig ist. Der Konsolendeal wird sich auch auf die nächsten Jahr Positiv auswirken, das war ja nun erst ein Bruchteil an Technik den AMD ausgeliefert hat.
 Natürlich sind 47 Millionen nicht viel , aber man zeigt einen Aufwärtstrend, und 47 Millionen € Gewinn sind besser als wieder ein rotes Quartal. Auch für die Anleger wird AMD dadurch wieder Interessanter


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (18. Oktober 2013)

und die neuen Grafikkarten könnten den rest dazu beitragen


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Steamroller keine großes Update. Eher ein mäßiges.


Wenn Steamroller ein mäßiges Update ist, dann ist Piledriver das gleiche wie Bulldozer oder? 
Es ist natürlich etwas relativ und subjektiv, was jetzt ein "kleines/mittleres/großes" Architektur darstellt, was überhaupt eine neue Architektur darstellt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. AMD will seine Books unbedingt mit extra AMD Grafikkarte verkaufen. Meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn der Sache denn die APU hat ja genug Leitung für ein Standard Notebook.


AMD stellt aber keine Books dar, also will das unbedingt der OEM oder AMD hat bestimmte Bundle Rabatte, womit man insgesamt den Absatz an verkauften Produkten erhöhen möchte oder versucht mehr GCN Karten in den Mobil Markt zu schleusen. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage "Würde AMD eine APU in 22nm bringen könnte Intels IGP noch nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen." ist einfach übertrieben.


Kommt darauf an wie und womit wir vergleichen. 
Jedenfalls ohne eDRAM oder sonstige Bandbreitenlösungen würden Intels IGPUs mit eDRAM keine Rücklichter sehen, selbst wenn AMDs Rohleistung 500% höher wäre. 
AMD hat aber an stacked-ram geforscht, bei alten Roadmaps war das sogar mit Tiran geplant (Sea Island Nachfolger von Tahiti).
Wurde aber, 3 mal dürft ihr raten, gestrichen. 
Aber an der Stelle höre ich auf, sonst weine ich wenn ich wieder zu tief in das Was-Wäre-Wenn Szenario hineinblicke.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn Steamroller ein mäßiges Update ist, dann ist Piledriver das gleiche wie Bulldozer oder?


 Nein, ein kleines Update. Klein, mäßig, groß. Alles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey, nur noch einige Dutzend solche Quartale, und AMD ist schuldenfrei! 

Woher kommen eigentlich die 48M Gewinn? Ich lese in der Tabelle 95 Millionen - hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## cryzen (18. Oktober 2013)

20 NM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> 20 NM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Das wundert mich teilweise. 
Erst einmal wollte ich hurraaay schreien, aber dann habe ich mich an ARM erinnert, da war irgendetwas mit 20nm, aber die Bulldozer Linie? 
Auf der anderen Seite wird AMD ihre GPUs auf 20nm bringen und deswegen müssen sie ihre x86 auch auf 20nm shrinken, 2015 noch einmal mit 28nm anzukommen schließt sich jedenfalls für mich fast aus.


----------



## Rikko (18. Oktober 2013)

20nm ? AMD schwarze Zahlen ?  Ach das Leben ist schön


----------



## matty2580 (18. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die 48M Gewinn? Ich lese in der Tabelle 95 Millionen - hab ich was übersehen?


Das müsste der Verkauf des Forschungszentrum in Singapore sein.
Dafür gab es eine ähnliche Summe wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Wie vermutet bringen die Konsolendeals in erster Linie viel Umsatz aber wenig Gewinn.
Und wie vermutet wirkt sich das auf den Chiphersteller(TSMC) sehr positiv aus:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/4656-neue-konsolengeneration-beschert-tsmc-rekordquartal/
AMD hat noch einen langen Weg vor sich, und selbst erkämpfte Marktanteile wie im Mobile Bereich müssen immer wieder hart verteidigt werden.

Bei den vielen Quartalen/Jahren mit Verlust ist es schon ein kleines Wunder, dass es AMD überhaupt noch gibt.

Die AMD-Basher hier im Forum wünschen sich wohl ein Intel Monopol.
Na ja, im Desktopbereich habt ihr dass nun fast.
Nur mit APUs wird AMD hier wohl nie eine Größe werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Oktober 2013)

Es ist halt einfach Fakt das AMD (leider) derzeit auf dem Desktop Markt bei Gamern was die CPU betrifft kaum eine Chance gegen Intel hat. Wieso das ist, wurde bestimmt schon tausendmal beschrieben. Auch will glaub ich keiner die Leistungsfähigkeit der AMD CPU's bezweifeln. Jedoch hat AMD einen Fehler gemacht. Eine CPU mit Serverarchitektur ist auf einem Server sehr gut, auf einem Desktop jedoch eher weniger gut, da hier unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die CPU gestellt werden.

Und nein ich bin kein Intel Fanboy. Ich nutze zwar eine Intel CPU habe jedoch eine AMD Grafikkarte in meinem Rechner.


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

und bulldozer ist auch für den servermarkt nicht optimal, nur dort fällt es nicht so arg ins gewicht.
ein decoder pro kern würde auch im servermarkt einiges bringen, genau deswegen kommt auch ab steamroller wieder einer pro kern.


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Rikko schrieb:


> 20nm ? AMD schwarze Zahlen ?  Ach das Leben ist schön


Erst freuen, wenn aus der Ausnahme auch die Regel wird. 
Wenn AMD demnächst wieder Rot schreibt wäre es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man mit dem Konsolengeld irgendetwas "durchschlagendes" finanzieren könnte. 
Also Mantle ist z.B. noch eine positive Sache ausgehend vom Konsolendeal. 
Ob Rot oder Schwarz ist erst einmal egal, solange der Konzern nicht direkt vor dem Abgrund steht, Produkte die mittel- bis langfristig guten und stabilen Gewinn abliefern und natürlich auch für uns Kunden interessant sind, sind eig. das wichtigste. 
Jedenfalls aus meiner Kundensicht. 

Bei der CPU ja, aber wie sieht es bei der GPU aus? Und wie bei der Effizienz?


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

was soll mit der GPU sein?
da ist AMD auch heute schon vor intel.

die effizienz wird bei einem shrink wohl auch sinken...


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> was soll mit der GPU sein?
> da ist AMD auch heute schon vor intel.
> 
> die effizienz wird bei einem shrink wohl auch sinken...


 Intel kann mit Broadwell ihren eDRAM weiter nach unten positionieren oder wird ihn später preislich billiger anbieten. 
Ja muss nicht geschehen, ist nur eine Überlegung. 
Intel hat ihr GPU-Team vervierfacht und laut Intel Architekt will man noch einmal bei der iGPU richtig aufbohren. 

Intel steigt eh auf 14nm um, noch einmal mehr Effizienz und deutlich mehr Chipfläche, die Mittel sind da. (Warum sinkt die Effizienz bei einem shrink?)
14nm vs. 28nm. Theoretisch 4 mal so viel Fläche + Trigate Vorteil auf Intel Seite. 
Na wenn das nicht für AMD spricht.


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

14nm läuft bei intel aber auch noch nicht so toll wie hier viele glauben, nicht umsonst gibt es eine verschiebung.
eDRAM bringt kaum etwas, die GPU wurde schneller weil man einfach mehr EUs draufgepackt hat, mit dem eDRAM hat das wenig zutun.


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> 14nm läuft bei intel aber auch noch nicht so toll wie hier viele glauben, nicht umsonst gibt es eine verschiebung.
> eDRAM bringt kaum etwas, die GPU wurde schneller weil man einfach mehr EUs draufgepackt hat, mit dem eDRAM hat das wenig zutun.
> 
> aber meine sind wenigstens logisch und nachvollziehbar!


Ja, kommt halt ein Monat später oder 2, Kaveri kommt auch 1-2 Monate später. 

Das der eDRAM kaum etwas bringt, ist absolut logisch und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

blödsinn, kaveri kommt pünktlich, die lüge von der angeblichen verschiebung nervt langsam...
und der eDRAM bringt eben nix, das ist ja nicht meine schuld...


----------



## black977 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ah ich bin glücklich 

Solange es konkurenz gibt 

Hab zwar selber einen Intel aber hoffe das AMD irgendwann wieder reinhaut zumind. bei den Grakas kommt mir nur AMD ins Haus


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Du bist die Sorte User die sagt: "Meine Vermutungen und Weltvorstellungen sind Tatsachen, Tatsachen wofür ich keine Quelle brauche oder logische Argumentationen. 
Für die Tatsachen verlinke ich euch doch keine Quellen, die könnt ihr selber im Google nachschauen, ich serviere euch meine Tatsachen doch nicht auf dem Silbertablett. 
Because fuc* you Intel/Nvidia fanboy und alle sonstigen AMD Shitstormer. "

Ja Elki, Richland ist einfach so mitten in die Roadmap reingeflogen, weil Kaveri so pünktlich durchgezogen wurde. 

Der eDRAM bringt nichts, weil du es gesagt hast. 
Ich hoffe dieser Link wird deine krumme Wahrnehmung etwas zurecht biegen. (Wobei ich erwarte das deine "logische Denke" ein Haar in der Suppe findet, welches andere Gründe dafür findet, viel logischere und Gründe die 90% des Ergebnisses bestimmen.)
Test Asus Zenbook Infinity UX301LA Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Bis zum Thema: 
*Grafikkarte *
scrollen. 

Demnächst sehen wir uns an wie Bandbreiten abhängig Kaveri sein wird und wie wir uns bei Gott wünschen würden, Kaveri hätte auch einen schnellen Zwischenspeicher.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

Aber doch keine 30% mehr Leistung beim Prozessor.
Dass die IGP wieder stark an Leistung gewinnen wird ist schon abzusehen.
Aber dass AMd plötzlich 30% mehr Leistung bei den Modulen findet ist doch sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

und wieder nur blödsinn von dir, wie ich es mir erwartet habe.

einen beleg für die angebliche verschiebung hast du ja nicht, weil es eben keine gibt.
AMD hat gesagt, daß man kaveri ende 2013 ausliefert, das tun sie auch, also wo ist da eine verschiebung?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber doch keine 30% mehr Leistung beim Prozessor.
> Dass die IGP wieder stark an Leistung gewinnen wird ist schon abzusehen.
> Aber dass AMd plötzlich 30% mehr Leistung bei den Modulen findet ist doch sehr weit hergeholt.


 doch, bei der IPC ist das möglich.
was sollte daran weit hergeholt sein?
schon ein zusätzlicher decoder bringt einiges, die probleme der architektur sind schon lange bekannt.
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...core-architectural-enhancements-unveiled.aspx


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Oktober 2013)

*Könnten bitte die Glaskugelpropheten ihren Kleinkrieg per PN weiterführen oder sich hier angemessen benehmen? Sollte es hier weitergehen wie im Kinderhort, gehts ab auf die stille Treppe.*


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber doch keine 30% mehr Leistung beim Prozessor.
> Dass die IGP wieder stark an Leistung gewinnen wird ist schon abzusehen.
> Aber dass AMd plötzlich 30% mehr Leistung bei den Modulen findet ist doch sehr weit hergeholt.


 Das ist vermutlich gar nicht so unmöglich, gerade beim Bulldozer Alpha Design. 
Mit  gewissen Umbauten hat das Ding sicherlich deutlich mehr Schlagkraft,  dass aber andere Sachen davor vermutlich limitieren würden, ist wohl  eher das große Problem. 
Wie viel Fläche verbraucht Verbesserung X? 
Wenn  die Verbesserung X relativ leicht zu realisieren ist und 10% mehr IPC  bringen kann, ist sie es wert, wenn sie dafür insgesamt 20% mehr Strom  schluckt? 

Bulldozer ist weder bei der Perf/Watt, noch der absoluten Performance und ganz und gar nicht bei der Fläche effizient. 
Charlie hat es mal ganz gut gesagt, ein Großbauprojekt, was wegen 1.000 Baustellen einfach zum erliegen gekommen ist. 

Steamroller ist so eine Sache, von der Performance her könnte das Ding vermutlich schon 20% stärker sein, der zweite Decoder und die weiteren Verbesserungen werden mit 30% mehr Instruktionen beschriftet. 
Jedenfalls frisst der zweite Decoder natürlich auch Strom und verbraucht Platz.
Einer der Grundideen von Bulldozer war ja komplexe und stromfressende Logikmodule zu sharen, jetzt gestaltet man die Decoder wieder unabhängig. 
AMD selber redet nur von 10-15% Perf/Watt Verbesserungen. 
Waren glaube ich 15%, aber bezogen auf die reine Architektur, also ohne 32--> 28nm Verbesserungen. 
Könnte bei der Perf/Watt insgesamt etwas besser ausfallen. 
Das sind nur paar Sachen woran ich mich noch erinnere, um genauer oder richtiger zu sein müsste ich jetzt nachschauen, aber Hauptaussage ist eben, dass wenn man sehr optimistisch die 30% mehr Instruktionen und zusätzlichen Verbesserungen in Performance umwandelt, dass AMDs Aussage eine 15% bessere Perf/Watt + paar % von mir aus dank der Fertigung, dass ganze wieder ein Stück relativieren, da die Verbesserungen auch offensichtlich Strom fressen. 
Das sind aber auch extreme Spekulationen, ich bin sehr gespannt auf Steamroller, erwarte auch eig. recht viel.


----------



## Deimos (18. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die 48M Gewinn? Ich lese in der Tabelle 95 Millionen - hab ich was übersehen?


 95 Mio. ist der operative Gewinn, davon gehen noch Zinsausgaben ab.

Hier das ganze IS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Oktober 2013)

Mit wieviel Effizens kommt eig. so ein shrink daher? (nicht nur leistungstechnisch sondern stromverbrauch mäßig?)


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

da muß man warten bis man es testen kann.

noch wissen wir ja nicht in weichem prozess kaveri gefertigt wird, und wir wissen auch nicht wie schlecht 32nm SOI genau ist.


----------



## hellm (18. Oktober 2013)

joa hauptsache amd gehts gut, hoffnung liegt auch auf neuen prozessoren; also welche die zumindest wieder konkurrenzfähig sind. Ich hab zwar nen intel und meine geforce geb ich nur gegen eine neue geforce her, aber genau deswegen will ich ja das es amd gut geht


----------



## okeanos7 (18. Oktober 2013)

gratulation amd, dass ihr es über den berg geschafft habt 

hoffen wir das es so weitergeht 

andere firmen (3dfx  ) haben es leider nicht geschafft...


----------



## hellm (18. Oktober 2013)

naja solange es 2 gibt die auf ähnlichem niveau 3d-beschleuniger fabrizieren..
irgendwas hat 3dfx wohl doch falsch gemacht, retten wollte die auch niemand, egal welche papiertiger da noch in der schublade lauerten. und die umstände unter denen 3dfx von nvidia gefressen wurde hin oder her, ich glaub nicht das die ingenieure und das knowhow irgendwo verbuddelt wurden. auch glaube ich nicht das die heute irgend eine techno-magic-super-shit-graka auf dem markt hätten. is mir doch latte ob meine geforce radeon oder voodoo heißt


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

wie kommst du bitte auf papiertiger?
die Voodoo5-6000 war fertig, es gab auch einige hundert stück die noch produziert wurden, die waren leistungsmässig allen anderen grafikkarten der damaligen ziet weit überlegen, warum 3dfx keinen geldgeber gefunden hat ist bis heute unverständlich.


----------



## XD-User (18. Oktober 2013)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Sehe das auch positiv, ein Aufwärtstrend ist zu sehen, nun muss man schauen wie sich das weitere Geschäft entwickelt.
> 
> Am besten wäre es wenn noch 1-2 weiter Firmen wieder ins Graka Geschäft einsteigen würden bzw sich wieder der Gaming Sparte zuwenden würden. (Matrox, S3 und 3dfx z.B.  ... ja ich weiß, die Rechte an 3dfx wurde verkauft .... ) Konkurenz belebt halt das Geschäft....


 
Lasst sie uns per Kickstarter wiederbeleben  Paar Reiche Scheichs ( schreibt man das so?) und schon gehts steil


----------



## Placebo (18. Oktober 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Effizens kommt eig. so ein shrink daher? (nicht nur leistungstechnisch sondern stromverbrauch mäßig?)


 Beim Stromverbrauch kann man es nicht sagen; bei der Fläche ist es einfach: Alte (Fertigungs-)Größe^2 / Neue Größe^2; Leistungstechnisch steigt bei komplett gleichbleibender Architektur (was nie gemacht wird) die Leistung im mess- aber ganz sicher nicht im fühlbaren Bereich an, wegen kürzeren Datenleitungen.


----------



## hellm (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> wie kommst du bitte auf papiertiger?
> die Voodoo5-6000 war fertig, es gab auch einige hundert stück die noch produziert wurden, die waren leistungsmässig allen anderen grafikkarten der damaligen ziet weit überlegen, warum 3dfx keinen geldgeber gefunden hat ist bis heute unverständlich.


 na durch den dritten absatz hier:
3dfx ist offiziell bankrott (PCGH-Retro, 15. Oktober)
damit war doch nicht die multichiplösungen gemeint, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

bei der fläche kann man das auch nicht so genau sagen, es gibt unterschiede zwischen gate-first und gate-last.

glaub von rampage gab es keine funktionierenden karten, aber die V5-6000 mit 4 GPU war damals die schnellste karte, leider wurde sie halt nicht mehr verkauft weil da 3dfx schon pleite war.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> gut das es für AMD ziemlich egal ist was du dir einbildest^^


 
Meinst du mich, dann musst du wohl noch etwas zu jung sein, was reichen die paar Mios, man muss erstmal die Verluste wieder einfahren die man die Jahre gemacht hat, jetzt auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen alles wird besser ist einfach nur Naiv, der Deal mit den Konsolen lässt auch AMD finanziell kaum besser dastehen, wenn ich bedenke die grünen bringen ohne den Deal mit den Konsolen weit mehr ein.

Um besser dazustehen muss AMD erst mal sein Image wieder aufpolieren und jeden zeigen, ja wie sind noch da, was man ja auch seit einiger Zeit getan hat


----------



## hellm (18. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> glaub von rampage gab es keine funktionierenden karten, aber die V5-6000 mit 4 GPU war damals die schnellste karte, leider wurde sie halt nicht mehr verkauft weil da 3dfx schon pleite war.


 naja die v5-6000 wäre wahrscheinlich auch zu einem preis gekommen der eben nicht in dem bereich lag in dem richtig geld verdient wird. und irgendwei hatte 3dfx auch kein geld mehr, obwohl die voodoo's doch sehr beliebt waren wie ich meine. naja ist alles geschichte, was hilfts. trotzdem wird die 3dfx-verehrung zeitweise übertrieben romantisiert dargestellt. naja vielleicht auch nicht, früher waren auch die musik, die motorräder, das essen, usw. besser. sorry, das war jetzt off-topic; blick nach vorne, amd gehts gut, nvidia baut weiterhin die geforce und das evtl. demnächst auch wieder in preiswert


----------



## Elkinator (18. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte in meinem leben eh noch keine 3dfx, ATI, AMD oder nvidia grafikkarte^^


----------



## hellm (18. Oktober 2013)

ja, beileid! ..muss man aber auch zeit und muße für haben


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2013)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT
Wieder offen. Viel Offtopic editiert/ausgeblendet. Ein User gesperrt.

*B2T*


----------



## Locuza (18. Oktober 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Effizens kommt eig. so ein shrink  daher? (nicht nur leistungstechnisch sondern stromverbrauch  mäßig?)


Ein shrink gibt dir ein gewisses Budget bzw. bestimmte Leistungsparameter. 
Der Chiphersteller entscheidet dann selber, welche Balance er vornimmt. 
Ich  kann z.B. die Maske meines Chips nur kleiner machen und die Spannung  senken, dann ist mein Chip viel effizienter im Vergleich und von der  Größe vielleicht 30-40% kleiner, aber nicht schneller unterwegs. 

Um ein gewisses Gefühl zu bekommen, eignet sich der Vergleich IVB vs. SB. 
Schaut  man sich die Resultate davon an, ohne SMT und Turbo, dann sollte das gut vergleichbar sein, da die Architektur dann auch fast die selbe  ist. 

Test: Intel

Teilweise haben sich hier die Vorteile echt in Grenzen gehalten, aber es gibt viel Spielraum für Verbesserungen. 
Mit der Zeit wird ein Prozess auch besser. 

Anfangs ist immer etwas "meh". 



Placebo schrieb:


> Beim  Stromverbrauch kann man es nicht sagen; bei der Fläche ist es einfach:  Alte (Fertigungs-)Größe^2 / Neue Größe^2; Leistungstechnisch steigt bei  komplett gleichbleibender Architektur (was nie gemacht wird) die  Leistung im mess- aber ganz sicher nicht im fühlbaren Bereich an, wegen  kürzeren Datenleitungen.


 Leider ist es nicht ganz so simpel. 
TSMC gibt z.B. einen Faktor von 1.9 an, gegenüber 28nm. Das sind nicht ganz die 2. 
Bei irgendeinem Artikel habe ich gelesen, dass GloFo 1.6 mehr Dichte schaffen würde, also nicht so gut wie TSMC. 
Nagel mich da aber bitte nicht fest. 

TSMC ist vermutlich der beste Auftragsfertiger. Etwas doof, dass AMD dank Vertrag bei GloFo fertigen muss.


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Oktober 2013)

jap , freut mich voll .. nächstes jahr gibs ein Bulldozer   AMD sei dank ..  

AMD wird den markt wieder Beleben


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Oktober 2013)

20nm Bulldozer, also wenn der halbwegs mit einem i5-4670k mithalten kann, und nicht mehr kostet könnte ich da schwach werden. 

Besonders für AMD wäre es gut wenn sie der 200€ Intel Klasse etwas entgegen zu setzen hätten. Wenn es dann gescheite Mainboards gibt (die für AM3+ sind sehr bescheiden wenn man sie mit 1150er Vergleicht) dann wird mein nächster wohl wieder ein AMD wegen der zu erwartenden niedrigeren Preisen.

Aber wichtig ist das AMD im CPU Markt aktiv bleibt, sonst kann Intel machen was die wollen wenn es keine Alternative gibt.


----------



## Quat (19. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, sehr schön!
Da im CPU Segment wohl erstmal nicht all zu viel erwartet werden sollte würd ich mir wenigstens eine Alternative zu Intel-RST wünschen. Mensch wirklich AMD, Intel rennt euch in allen Bereichen davon, jetzt aber hinterher bitte!


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. Oktober 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> Und das wundert dich? ^^
> Ich habe vor 2 Monaten auch nach ein paar mobilen Lösungen geguckt und die von AMD waren sehr sehr bescheiden. Da führte an Intel eigentlich garkein Weg vorbei.
> Die OEM's verbauen AMD APU's mit 25 Watt TDP in 17,3" Geräten - und teilweise gibts APU's mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Da sollte AMD strengere Vorschriften machen wie Intel aber dann nimmt wohl garkeiner mehr AMD Produkte im mobilen Bereich.


 
Kaum ein Hersteller scheint sich wirklich um AMDs Mobilchips zu interessieren. In der letzten C'T war ja auch ein Test der beiden Topmodelle, dem 5750M und dem 5757M, welche sich kaum unterscheiden [anderer Sockel (FS1r2 gegenüber FP2), Speicher (DDR3-1866 gegenüber DDR3L-1600) und GPU Basistakt (533 Mhz gegenüber 600)]. Es wird auch geschrieben, dass AMD den Ultrabook Trend bisher komplett verpennt habe. Das allerdings stimmt nicht: AMD hat seit Trinity spezielle Chips für solche im Angebot. Die werden allerdings von den Laptopfabrikanten verpönt einfach weil sie diesen nicht den Prestigeträchtigen und verkaufsfördernden Namen Ultrabooks geben dürfen, weil Ultrabook ein eingetragenes Intel Markenzeichen ist. Das ist sehr schade, denn vor allem die Richland Ultrathin (AMDs bezeichnung der Ultrabooks) Chips sind durchaus mit denen von Intel konkurrenzfähig. Im PCGH Preisvergleich z.b. ist nicht ein einziger Ultrathin zu finden. Den einzigen, welchen ich überhaupt auftreiben konnte, war auf der Webseite von HP, noch mit Trinity A8 Ultrathin Chip ausgestattet und momentan ausverkauft, dafür aber auch mit 399€ inklusive Win8 auch nur halb so teuer wie ein Ultrabook.

Auch Laptops mit Jaguar Chips sind kaum anzutreffen, meist findet man nur welche mit den mittlerweile 2 Jahre alten E1/E2 Bobcats, und diese, wie mein Vorredner schon schön angemerkt hat, vornehmlich in 17 Zöllern

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Solange die Laptophersteller nichts vernünftiges aus den APUs machen ist es auch kein Wunder, dass keiner welche kauft.


----------



## matty2580 (19. Oktober 2013)

Llano, Trinity, Richland haben sich nie wirklich gut verkauft.
Und CPUs auf Bulldozer Basis sind anteilig am Umsatz schon fast irrelevant für AMD.
Einzig Bobcat/Kabini/Temash läuft gut. Aber auch hier hat AMD Marktanteile eingebüßt.
Im Mobile- und Desktopbereich hat AMD noch viel Potential, wenn man sich gegen Intels schon fast übermächtige Konkurrenz stellen will/kann.
Auch im Serverbereich, wofür Bulldozer angeblich gut sein sollte, sieht man nicht wirklich Land gegen die Konkurrenz.
Im Ganzen ist der CPU-Bereich von AMD immer noch nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig aufgestellt.
Oder man hat gute Produkte wie Kabini/Temash die trotzdem nicht verkauft werden.

Einzig die gekaufte GPU-Sparte ist relativ gut aufgestellt.
Aber auch hier gibt es leider bald teilweise über 2 Jahre alte, umbenannte Chips für die Kunden.

AMD muss diesen Kreis der Stagnation irgendwie durchbrechen.
Gute Produkte müssen endlich verkauft werden, und in den Bereichen wo man den Anschluss verloren hat, muss endlich neu entwickelt werden.

Noch gibt es keinen Grund zur Entwarnung für AMD.
Die kommenden Quartale müssen zeigen, dass AMD in der Gewinnzone bleibt, und den Gewinn weiter ausbauen kann.


----------



## malajo (19. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> da muß man warten bis man es testen kann.
> 
> noch wissen wir ja nicht in weichem prozess kaveri gefertigt wird, und wir wissen auch nicht wie schlecht 32nm SOI genau ist.


 
28nm SHP Bulk


----------



## malajo (19. Oktober 2013)

Elkinator schrieb:


> der prozess ist keine eigenentwicklung von IBM, für AMD sind nur die probleme die GF damit hatte relevant.
> alles andere sind nur vermutungen von dir, also wertlos.



Das sind nun mal die Fakten, der HKMG Prozess kam von IBM und funktionierte vorn und hinten nicht (in 45nm überhaupt nicht, bei 32nm kaum). Was VIA's sind weißt du?


----------



## AnthraX (19. Oktober 2013)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Meinst du mich, dann musst du wohl noch etwas zu jung sein, was reichen die paar Mios, man muss erstmal die Verluste wieder einfahren die man die Jahre gemacht hat, jetzt auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen alles wird besser ist einfach nur Naiv, der Deal mit den Konsolen lässt auch AMD finanziell kaum besser dastehen, wenn ich bedenke die grünen bringen ohne den Deal mit den Konsolen weit mehr ein.
> 
> Um besser dazustehen muss AMD erst mal sein Image wieder aufpolieren und jeden zeigen, ja wie sind noch da, was man ja auch seit einiger Zeit getan hat



Das Problem für die "Grünen" wird sich , wenn überhaupt, nun erst langsam entwickeln. Die hohen Gewinne onnte man nur einfahren aufgrund der perversen Preispolitik. AMD scheint nun eine um einiges günstigere und dabei auch noch schnellere GPU auf den Markt zu werfen. Das Gaming Evolved Programm kommt langsam ins rollen (Spiele wie BF können da wahre wunder wirken wenn das anfangs erscheint !). Mantle kommt auch und wird alleine druch die Unterstützung in BF Millionen von Kunden erreichen. Shield scheint Gnadenlos zu floppen.

NVidia hat NOCH den Vorteil den Intel immer hatte und vermutlich auch haben wird - Die Elektrofachmärkte auf ihrer Seite. Aber diese bieten nun auch immer mehr AMD Grafikkarten an. Und der Konsolendeal könnte genau das sein (NICHT FINANZIELL !), was AMD den Durchbruch bringt und war ein genialer Zug seitens AMD. Man rüstet ALLE Konsolen Hardwaretechnisch aus und bringt dann eine eigene Low Level API um eben diese Hardware bestmöglich ansprechen zu können. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Mantle relativ großen Zuspruch finden wird und die DX Version nur noch lieblos umgesetzt wird (wie es ja mittlerweile schon der Fall ist bei Konsolenports..). NVidia gönnte sich da mit ihrer Raffgier ein wenig ins bein geschnitten haben. Man hat die Konsolendeals vermutlich als nicht Gewinnbringend genug eingestuft. Aber ich sags mal so, gewinnbringender als Shield wäre er allemal gewesen 

Ich habe nix gegen NV, hatte selber ne 8800Ultra, eine GTX260 und GTX460. Aber ich bin gespannt, im GPU Segment zeichnet sich da was ganz interessantes ab durch Konsolen + Mantle + AMD R7-9 .

Und das NV nicht das Geld hat um mal eben Bonuszahlungen wie Intel fließen zu lassen an Großkonzerne ist ja klar. 

Und das man die Verluste der Vorquartale genau so wieder einfahren muss ist ein total Fehlglaube, die haben da kein Bankkonto wo man das als Aus- und Einzahlungen betrachten kann 



Quat schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sehr schön!
> Da im CPU Segment wohl erstmal nicht all zu viel erwartet werden sollte würd ich mir wenigstens eine Alternative zu Intel-RST wünschen. Mensch wirklich AMD, Intel rennt euch in allen Bereichen davon, jetzt aber hinterher bitte!



 Das AMD den Abstand so "gering" hält, ist für diesen Knirps schon eine Bärentat. Der Athlon damals war DIE Chance fett zu wachsen und Intel Wirtschaftlich gefährlich ewrden zu können. Intel hat aber wohl genau das gemacht was dann jeman mit viel Geld machen würde


----------



## Locuza (19. Oktober 2013)

malajo schrieb:


> 28nm SHP Bulk


 Du musst dich entscheiden, SHP oder Bulk?


----------



## malajo (19. Oktober 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du musst dich entscheiden, SHP oder Bulk?


 Das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge:
SHP = Super High Performance Prozess (oder z.B. LP = low Powerconsumption.....)
Bulk ist im Gegensatz ein grob gesagt ein einfacher Reinst-Monokristall-Siliziumwafer, im Gegensatz zu SOI-Wafern mit Oxidsperrschicht
AMD steigt um von SOI zurück zu Bulk. Die Gründe sind vielfältig, Hauptsächlich wohl die Kostenminimierung.


----------



## Locuza (19. Oktober 2013)

malajo schrieb:


> Das sind 2 verschiedene Dinge:
> SHP = Super High Performance Prozess (oder z.B. LP = low Powerconsumption.....)
> Bulk ist im Gegensatz ein grob gesagt ein einfacher Reinst-Monokristall-Siliziumwafer, im Gegensatz zu SOI-Wafern mit Oxidsperrschicht
> AMD steigt um von SOI zurück zu Bulk. Die Gründe sind vielfältig, Hauptsächlich wohl die Kostenminimierung.


 Deswegen sagte ich, dass du dich entscheiden musst, denn der 28nm SHP Prozess sollte ein SOI Prozess sein, ebenso wie der 32nm SHP Prozess. 

28nm HP, HPP und der ganze Rest der dort angeboten wird, sollten Bulk Prozesse sein.


----------



## malajo (20. Oktober 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich, dass du dich entscheiden musst, denn der 28nm SHP Prozess sollte ein SOI Prozess sein, ebenso wie der 32nm SHP Prozess.
> 
> 28nm HP, HPP und der ganze Rest der dort angeboten wird, sollten Bulk Prozesse sein.


 
Unsinn, es gibt keinen 28nm SOI Prozess für AMD, ist alles Bulk, es war mal was mit STM im Gange, das war FDSOI.


----------



## Locuza (20. Oktober 2013)

malajo schrieb:


> Unsinn, es gibt keinen 28nm SOI Prozess für AMD, ist alles Bulk, es war mal was mit STM im Gange, das war FDSOI.


 http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1e/1ead8326_shp.png

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c2/c248f84e_0i268739sz100.jpeg

AMD Kaveri: Fertigung im 28-nm-SHP-Prozess?

28nm SHP sollte genau der half-node shrink vom 32nm SHP Prozess sein, der 20nm SHP Prozess wurde gestrichen. 
Ich glaube GloFo gab an, keine PD-SOI Prozesse mehr anzubieten und vollständig auf Bulk umzustellen, aber das auftauchen von 28nm SHP steht im Widerspruch zu der Aussage. 
Man findet im aktuellen Produktangebot auch nichts zu 28nm SHP bei GloFo, also entweder ist das Ding gestrichen oder wird nur noch für AMD bereitgestellt. 
Ein SHP Prozess auf Bulk Basis, dafür wirst du auch keine Belege oder Meldungen finden. 

Auch im Widerspruch steht, dass Rory Read meinte AMD wird nur noch auf Bulk Prozesse setzen, dann müsste Kaveri in 28nm HP oder sonst was hergestellt sein. 

Ich gehe streng davon aus das der 28nm SHP Prozess ein PD-SOI Prozess ist, wenn du anders glauben willst und es für dich logisch erscheint aufgrund der Firmenaussagen, dann bitte. 
Was es am Ende sein wird, sehen wir bei Kaveri.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2013)

GF wollte auch schon 32 nm in Bulk anbieten - und das ein Jahr bevor nenneswerte Stückzahlen im Markt auftauchten.
Leider scheint sich in den Fabs wenig getan zu haben, seit dem Verkauf. Weiterhin Verzögerungen ohne Ende. (Was imho nicht nur den Endkunden trifft, sondern AMD weiterhin die Entwicklung sehr schwer macht. Es wird kein Zufall sein, dass die Grenze zwischen gut und schlecht gehenden AMD-Produkten exakt zwischen GF und TSMC verläuft)


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das _jetzt noch_ ein "neuer" 28nm SoI Prozess kommt.

Jetzt noch nachdem TSMC bald 20nm Bulk anbietet und IBM 22nm SoI während der 28nm Bulk Prozess bald seinen zweiten "Geburtstag" (in Form des Releasetermins der ersten Endkundenprodukte) feiert.


----------

